
Intermediate Vim: Sessions - rkday
http://rkd.me.uk/intermediate-vim-sessions.html
======
srik
Nice idea on using an alias to load the last session, Rob! I'm using it. I did
a small video screencast on sessions for those who learn visually :)

[http://thinkosaur.com/vimwatch/1/sessions](http://thinkosaur.com/vimwatch/1/sessions)

PS - Is anyone else constantly amazed by the quality of vim's documentation?

